# How to introduce new puppy?



## ShelbysMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm getting my Havanese girl Shelby this coming Sunday. It's something I've been looking forward to for weeks on end, so I'm super excited to say the least! I'm only really worried about one thing.

I have a four, almost five year old poodle named Sophia. She's used to being the only dog in a household full of cats. She stays to herself. She has several health problems, one of which is a degenerative eye disorder that could make her go blind in her older years. She seems interested in small dogs, but a little shy. She enjoys my neighbors small silky haired terrier, but this dog isn't very outgoing and they haven't really hit it off yet. Sophia will approach her in a friendly way, but the silky haired terrier Ginger doesn't seem to be interested. 

We had a little birthday party for Sophia last year, where she met my cousins small dachshund puppy. She didn't seem interested in this little guy AT ALL. It's almost like if another dog is in the house, she's very threatened and jealous. Her response is to go off in the bedroom and keep to herself. She doesn't show any aggression - just depression. If she sees a dog out walking, she wants to be friends. As long as the meeting is away from the house, she seems excited. At our home, she gets upset.

One of our main reasons for getting a puppy was so if she went blind, she'd have a helper. We see her wanting to get to know other dogs. Her home before us included another dog that she seems to miss. I feel that she's missing out on a canine to canine relationship.

But because Sophia feels she's my #1 baby, and that she's #1 dog, I worry that she'll be hurt and depressed when I bring the puppy home. Sophia is a very emotionally smart dog, she holds grudges. What is the best way to introduce them, and are there any exercises or activities that will make them bond together? I want them to be best friends.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Sophia's and Shelby's Mama:

Everything I have read says to introduce the dogs on neutral territory, not in Sophia' home or in the car. Here is a link to an article on the ASPCA's website: http://www.aspcabehavior.org/articles/78/Introducing-Your-Dog-to-a-New-Dog.aspx

You will need to tailor this to the age and abilities for your new puppy. If he has not had his recommended shots, then please do not walk him where other dogs have been. Instead, maybe you can find someplace else that is safe where they can meet.

When I adopted 5 month old Buster from a shelter, I brought Buffy with me in the car so they could meet outside the shelter - a neutral place - as our home was two hours away. Buster needed grooming immediately because he was infested with fleas, so I spent time with Buffy giving her lots of attention while we waited for his to be ready for our drive home [actually, to the Vet's first].

At home, Buster spent time when we could not watch him in his new crate while Buffy had the freedom of the house. We had them spend time out in the yard where Buster wanted to play with her, but she was not interested at first. It took a week or two before she became interested in playing with him, and they haven't stopped except to rest.

Just take it slow and give Sophia lots of love and attention. The puppy will do the rest. :whoo:


----------



## ShelbysMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I'll definitely introduce them outside of the house. I want to give Sophia lots of affection, but I don't want to make her feel like she has the right to be a bully and will get preferential treatment.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I can feel your excitement. Starr's site is a good one, here's three more LOL 
http://www.thebark.com/content/bringing-home-second-dog

http://blogs.dogster.com/dog-trainin...d-dog/2010/12/

http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/bringing-home-bella


----------



## ShelbysMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the links davetgabby!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a similar problem. My daughter is moving to Australia for a year and I have to keep her dog, a 20 pound puggle.She lives in California and I'm in North Carolina, so Izzy will be driven here by a pet service. 
Sophie has never met her but Sophie's never met a dog she doesn't like. And Izzy is used to playing with a 3 pound yorkiepoo and a 3 pound yorkie. So I think when she's delivered, I'll have the driver bring her to the back yard.We have a fenced in yard and 2 neighbor dogs have found their way into the yard. So Sophie will think she's just another random visitor, I hope. If you have a fenced yard this might work for you as well. I did have two dogs a few years ago, and they totally ignored each other-never played together. 
But they got along great and never had a fight. The first was a maltese who was 6 when I got a bichon. 
I'm sure it will work out fine. Your older one will adjust and eventually enjoy the company, even if they don't become best friends.


----------

